# Betty Boop



## Andy (May 19, 2010)

I like old/older stuff like this. 

YouTube - Keep a Little Song Handy by Betty Boop (Song Only)


----------



## busybee (May 19, 2010)

I love betty boop.  LOL


----------



## Andy (May 19, 2010)

Me too. I just spent hours looking through all kinds of older stuff. I watched some of the original Betty Boop.  :2thumbs:


----------

